# Credit card processing?



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Has anyone heard pros or cons about this service?
Thanks, Mike



Credit Card Processing and Merchant Accounts | FreeCreditCardProcessing.com


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi, I took a quick look at it, and as for the free processing, well I don't see what it's free. 
I use PayPal, and have no monthly fee.
And answering to your question, no I've never heard of it


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Marcelo, I don't understand the "free " part either. I use paypal for my website. I guess I should have clarefied it better. I want to process c.c. at festivals.
Mike


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

personally, i would NOT go with any one with FREE or DISCOUNT in the name. You should contact the bank that you have your business account with. You can usually get a good deal on stuff like that.

To do credit cards at festivals, you would need a machine though.. Or a computer with wireless internet.. I'm not sure how that would work.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

There are several folks here who uses credit cards at festivals. 
Check this post.
Hope this might help.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I use a service called Merchant Anywhere. 

What I really like about them is that there is no contract so I can use it seasonally. I only pay for the months that I need it. Since I don't travel all the time, if I need it in January, I call them up and in 3 business days or less, I'm back activated for a month. If I don't need it, I call and cut it off. No problems. 

I can run cards from my computer (i use a wireless broadband card on the road) with a reader/printer or I can hook it up to my smartphone (treo 700p). 

I get my money with in a business day direct deposited to my account and I don't have to batch at the end of the night. 

The equipment costs me about 300, so there is no lease.


----------



## NuUniform (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't believe there is any free credit card merchant service, just like I don't believe in free lunch 

Besides Paypal, we also have been using Moneybookers for years. Many European customers find MB is more convenient to them.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

For my website, yes I use paypal. I wish they'd come out with a terminal...but I doubt that would ever happen. 

On the road is where I use the merchant anywhere (and no, it's not free).

I agree, a free service would worry me.


----------



## lightningfast (Sep 29, 2008)

In term of PayPal, it is good to use an API instead od leading directly to PayPal. IT will be lot more professional. Though PayPal's service charge is normal, It would be a burden for smaller amount.


----------



## toros (Oct 6, 2010)

There is nothing free in this world. Be sure that if they aren't charging you for the service they know other ways to get your money out of your pocket. Also I just visited their site and there seem to be real fees related to the service so not sure why it says it's free... My advice is, if you're serious about doing something, go for Paypal. They have a reputation to preserve and won't scam you. Once you know your way around you can start looking for a better option. Read blogs like Credit Card Processing | Merchant Account Providers and when you feel you know enough go for a better service.


----------

